# Odd terribilis behavior?



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Just yesterday I noticed that my one known male P. terribilis mint had been acting kind of funny. He seemed a lot more timid than usual and was (should I say still) holding his left front leg in the air. Not so much tucked to his body, but more like a lame horse would hold a hoof in the air. He still eats and will put the foot down if he is actively attempting to catch something but as soon as he is done it goes back up in the air. Him and his 2 tank buddies recieve vitamins roughly once a week so I doubt it has anything to do with that...

Could he have just hurt himself doing something? I really just need some advice/reassurance I guess .

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Try checking the bottom of his foot. It could be possible that he has a sore on the bottom. Other than that I am not sure what the problem could be but I am sure that there are some others that could give some advice. Good luck!


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, it turns out that there is in fact a sore on his foot. Are there any creams or anything I should attempt to apply to it or would keeping him in isolation and just letting it run its course be better?

Thanks ,
-Jen


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

It might be best to move him into a simple quarentine tank. Some people have had good luck with neosporin. In the links section there is a line for the frye brothers. They offer some stuff called SilverSulfaDiazene for skin wounds. I don't think it listed by name but that is usually what they will give you for a problem like this. The problem is two fold: one the wound itself and secondly any infection that the frog may contract due to the wound. I'd start treatment immediately. Good luck!


----------

